# article: Uber Must Shut Down During the Pandemic



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-do...-in-my-cab-till-this-thing-blows-over.390104/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


This actually was an interesting read. It makes you say, "hmmmmmm". -o:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mass transit first. Just saying.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Will Vice demand that every business shut down when the first death from COVID occurs? How many died after grocery shopping? Going to the bank? Post office? Mass transit? Amazon warehouse? TSA has spread more COVID at airports than just about any "business" so do we stop screening people at airports? Where do we stop?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...flare-over-photo-of-packed-cta-train/2247860/


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


This article is absolute garbage.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Very good article. I especially liked this part;

"....it should operate special fleets comparable to DiDi that are constantly sanitized, provide hazmat suits and driver partitions, compensate drivers with hazard pay, and give enough supplies and resources to disinfect their cars if they believe a sick passenger was in them. Anything less is trying to profit from a pandemic that is ravaging the people of the U.S."


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes, yes let's shut down Amazon deliveries as well!!!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> mass transit first. Just saying.


HERE IN ARIZONA, FREE BUS RIDES BUT IRONICALLY PEOPLE ARE AFRAID TO USE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION!! DID 12 TRIPS TODAY MADE 80.75. I ALSO DO UBER EATS, WHAT A JOKE WAIT IN DRIVE-THRU FOR 20 MINUTES, FOR 5 MINUTE TRIP. WE DON'T GET DELIVERY PICK UP FEE WHICH WAS 1.50 ON TOP OF DELIVERY. I HAD A UBER EATS ORDER TOOK ME 25.30 MINUTES, MADE 6.09. ARIZONA HAS STATEWIDE STAY AT HOME ORDER, IRONICALLY THE ESSENTIAL ORDERS ARE 100% MORETHAN THE NONESSENTIAL. SO WHAT IN ARIZONA IS CLOSED? CASINO'S, BARS, MAJOR HOTELS, ALL SPORTS THAT'S ABOUT IT. OUR GOVERNOR IS SLOW THINKING LIKE HE CARES!! PEOPLE ARE STILL OUT THERE REGARDLESS. I AGREE UBER SHOULD SHUT DOWN DURING THIS BS. LOW LIFES GOING NOWHERE BECAUSE THEY ARE AFRAID. SO THEY DEPEND ON UBER!! THEY RATHER DECREASE OUR AMOUNT PER MILE, UBER SHOULD INCREASE IT. OH, I FORGOT, CEO SAID HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT HIS DRIVERS SAFETY!! DO I SUPER CLEAN MY CAR? NOPE!! AM I AFRAID OF PEOPLE COUGHING OR SNEEZING? NOPE! IT'S ALLERGY SEASON. NEVER GOT MY CLEANING SUPPLIES FROM UBER, IRONICALLY ALL HUBS ARE CLOSED.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


Until drivers are provided with N95 masks, this is correct. It is impossible to keep a 6 foot social distance in an automobile.

I ordered my own N95 masks 3 weeks ago and do not drive passenger without one on.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Will Vice demand that every business shut down when the first death from COVID occurs? How many died after grocery shopping? Going to the bank? Post office? Mass transit? Amazon warehouse? TSA has spread more COVID at airports than just about any "business" so do we stop screening people at airports? Where do we stop?


When Keyanu Reeves touches the robot.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Until drivers are provided with N95 masks, this is correct. It is impossible to keep a 6 foot social distance in an automobile.
> 
> I ordered my own N95 masks 3 weeks ago and do not drive passenger without one on.


How long did it take to get your masks?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

There's a giant junkyard out there somewhere with thousands of Lincoln tow cars saying, "those kids never listen!"



UberLaLa said:


> Until drivers are provided with N95 masks, this is correct. It is impossible to keep a 6 foot social distance in an automobile.
> 
> I ordered my own N95 masks 3 weeks ago and do not drive passenger without one on.


Maybe the Prius wasn't the best idea lol.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How long did it take to get your masks?


2 weeks, just ordered more from a new website that is saying 8 days.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Yeah Uber shuts down then they go under


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah Uber shuts down then they go under


good riddance. will be an opportunity long term for small operators.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> Yeah Uber shuts down then they go under


No. Uber has about $10 Billion in the bank right now. Coronavirus isn't the end of the world and it's not the end of Uber.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> HERE IN ARIZONA, FREE BUS RIDES BUT IRONICALLY PEOPLE ARE AFRAID TO USE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION!! DID 12 TRIPS TODAY MADE 80.75. I ALSO DO UBER EATS, WHAT A JOKE WAIT IN DRIVE-THRU FOR 20 MINUTES, FOR 5 MINUTE TRIP. WE DON'T GET DELIVERY PICK UP FEE WHICH WAS 1.50 ON TOP OF DELIVERY. I HAD A UBER EATS ORDER TOOK ME 25.30 MINUTES, MADE 6.09. ARIZONA HAS STATEWIDE STAY AT HOME ORDER, IRONICALLY THE ESSENTIAL ORDERS ARE 100% MORETHAN THE NONESSENTIAL. SO WHAT IN ARIZONA IS CLOSED? CASINO'S, BARS, MAJOR HOTELS, ALL SPORTS THAT'S ABOUT IT. OUR GOVERNOR IS SLOW THINKING LIKE HE CARES!! PEOPLE ARE STILL OUT THERE REGARDLESS. I AGREE UBER SHOULD SHUT DOWN DURING THIS BS. LOW LIFES GOING NOWHERE BECAUSE THEY ARE AFRAID. SO THEY DEPEND ON UBER!! THEY RATHER DECREASE OUR AMOUNT PER MILE, UBER SHOULD INCREASE IT. OH, I FORGOT, CEO SAID HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT HIS DRIVERS SAFETY!! DO I SUPER CLEAN MY CAR? NOPE!! AM I AFRAID OF PEOPLE COUGHING OR SNEEZING? NOPE! IT'S ALLERGY SEASON. NEVER GOT MY CLEANING SUPPLIES FROM UBER, IRONICALLY ALL HUBS ARE CLOSED.


OVER ON THE FAR LEFT SIDE OF YOUR KEYBOARD IS A KEY MARKED SOMETHING LIKE "CAPS LOCK" WHICH, IF YOU LOOK AT YOURS, YOU WILL PROBABLY NOTICE IS LIT UP. IF YOU PUSH IT AGAIN IT WILL TURN THE CAPS LOCK OFF SO THAT YOU CAN TYPE NORMALLY AGAIN like this.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> 2 weeks, just ordered more from a new website that is saying 8 days.


How do your passengers react?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdagm/uber-must-shut-down-during-the-pandemic


Fantastic article. Splayed Uber out for exactly what they are doing. Summed it up perfectly here

"Uber's entire business model is to take advantage of our extremely weak labor laws long enough to legitimize itself while institutionalizing its exploitation."

Hope this goes viral and everyone knows Lyft is no better.

I've always said, corporations won't change until PR makes them. This would certainly force that issue.

Good job.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How do your passengers react?


When I get out to open their door I am not wearing the mask, keep 6 foot distance. Once they get in I tell them the entire care is sterilized and I will be wearing a mask for their safety and mine. They smile and say, Thanks! I put it on before getting back into driver's seat. :winking:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> When I get out to open their door I am not wearing the mask, keep 6 foot distance. Once they get in I tell them the entire care is sterilized and I will be wearing a mask for their safety and mine. They smile and say, Thanks! I put it on before getting back into driver's seat. :winking:


Outstanding procedure. Stay safe.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> OVER ON THE FAR LEFT SIDE OF YOUR KEYBOARD IS A KEY MARKED SOMETHING LIKE "CAPS LOCK" WHICH, IF YOU LOOK AT YOURS, YOU WILL PROBABLY NOTICE IS LIT UP. IF YOU PUSH IT AGAIN IT WILL TURN THE CAPS LOCK OFF SO THAT YOU CAN TYPE NORMALLY AGAIN like this.


Either he's trying to make a point or he thinks everybody's eyesight is a little weak.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> HERE IN ARIZONA, FREE BUS RIDES BUT IRONICALLY PEOPLE ARE AFRAID TO USE PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION!! DID 12 TRIPS TODAY MADE 80.75. I ALSO DO UBER EATS, WHAT A JOKE WAIT IN DRIVE-THRU FOR 20 MINUTES, FOR 5 MINUTE TRIP. WE DON'T GET DELIVERY PICK UP FEE WHICH WAS 1.50 ON TOP OF DELIVERY. I HAD A UBER EATS ORDER TOOK ME 25.30 MINUTES, MADE 6.09. ARIZONA HAS STATEWIDE STAY AT HOME ORDER, IRONICALLY THE ESSENTIAL ORDERS ARE 100% MORETHAN THE NONESSENTIAL. SO WHAT IN ARIZONA IS CLOSED? CASINO'S, BARS, MAJOR HOTELS, ALL SPORTS THAT'S ABOUT IT. OUR GOVERNOR IS SLOW THINKING LIKE HE CARES!! PEOPLE ARE STILL OUT THERE REGARDLESS. I AGREE UBER SHOULD SHUT DOWN DURING THIS BS. LOW LIFES GOING NOWHERE BECAUSE THEY ARE AFRAID. SO THEY DEPEND ON UBER!! THEY RATHER DECREASE OUR AMOUNT PER MILE, UBER SHOULD INCREASE IT. OH, I FORGOT, CEO SAID HE DIDN'T CARE ABOUT HIS DRIVERS SAFETY!! DO I SUPER CLEAN MY CAR? NOPE!! AM I AFRAID OF PEOPLE COUGHING OR SNEEZING? NOPE! IT'S ALLERGY SEASON. NEVER GOT MY CLEANING SUPPLIES FROM UBER, IRONICALLY ALL HUBS ARE CLOSED.


Yes had several customers say they are charging more during virus but they were shocked to hear that we took a rate cut March 6th in my Market and was not seeing any extra other than a small surge once in a while and a increase for long pickups for short trips,


----------

